# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Nhờ Mọi Người Tư Vấn Giúp Mình Vga!!!!

## hoahuongduong

Tình hình là e đang định ráp hệ thống mới chơi game và pts, cấu hình e build sơ nhưng lại không biết chọn card đồ họa nào cho hợp lí.
E định mua main+cardvga+chipi5
main:Main asus B85
ram: Kingston DDR3 8G
chíp : intel 4760k i5
nhưng lại không biết chọn card màn hình nào chơi game với làm pts được vừa đủ nhưng không quá yêu, chi phí có thể là tầm 7 triệu ....
cảm ơn mn nhá

----------

